# AC-50 Transducer



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Is there anyone here on this forum that can guide someone on how to setup there vehicle with a brake transducer. Also on how to turn off the throttle off regen on function. Looking for regen on brake action only. 

Pete 

I recommended to contact Jack Rickard as he is the premier person on this little gem. He has done a bang up job with his vehicles using the transducer on the brake/regen for the setups. 

Since I don't have one yet I cant walk him through the process. 

I also told him to contact HPEVS.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I can help turn down off throttle regen, as it's pretty easy.... he'll need to buy a programmer or at least rent one (I can help with both).

Do you know what Transducer people are using? As long as it's 0-5V output, it should be fine. I remember him mentioning one, but I didn't bookmark it.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I don't remember the number. The one I have is wrapped up in its box and I don't want to open it right now. I do know they are 0-5v 1500psi MEAS Transducers. 

Ill send him your way.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Sure thing. I'll help him figure out the wiring no problem! Programming shouldbe easy, but we can walk through it.

have him email me and we can figure something out on the programmer.


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

Hello, I am looking into the transducer but Jack Rickard said that I probably won't need one. I would rather have full regen when I am off the throttle and not have it connected to the brakes. 

I just need to be able to shift, thats all. I will most likely be keeping the clutch so I think it should be fine. Will it?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

ChristianSoldier said:


> Hello, I am looking into the transducer but Jack Rickard said that I probably won't need one. I would rather have full regen when I am off the throttle and not have it connected to the brakes.
> 
> I just need to be able to shift, thats all. I will most likely be keeping the clutch so I think it should be fine. Will it?


You sure about that? Have you driven an AC electric car with brake off regen? Having full regen with throttle off is quite a bit of regen. Having regen with brakes only is a good thing. But yes you can do your setup with out the transducer.


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

nope i am not sure haha! The only electric car I have driven was the leaf, nice ride. 

I was told that the pedal on the ac50 was designed so that off throttle is full regen, just a little bit on throttle in neutral, and off course anything past that is power. I am fine with that just as long as I can shift because I live at the bottom of a big hill and the more regen the better because the brakes are not phenomenal on my little acty.

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

The Tesla Model S lets you choose between a traditional setting (pedal at 0 = creep forward at "idle") versus a full regen setting (pedal at 0 = full regen). My brother calls the latter "one foot driving" because you hardly ever have to put your foot on the brake until you are ready for a full stop. Once you're used to it I hear it's nice.


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

I have always hated luxury cars, I am a minimalist at heart, but let me tell you, I would absolutely love a tesla! I would wait for the model x however


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

onegreenev said:


> I don't remember the number. The one I have is wrapped up in its box and I don't want to open it right now. I do know they are 0-5v 1500psi MEAS Transducers.
> 
> Ill send him your way.


Transducers are MSP300... go to digikey and search by MSP300 and the many options will be shown there - various pressure ranges and threads.

The ones sold by Jack are something like M3031-000005-500PG for the 1/4 NPT thread, 500psig and 0.5-4.5v output.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I would like to do the same but Question:
Where and how does the brake transducer install? I am guessing a brass 't' fitting on the output of master cylinder? Is it tough to source a hybrid (metric/sae) fitting? The meas units are 1/4 or 1/8 and my car is a honda civic metric brake lines. 
Thanks


----------



## jehu (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Very cool van Jehu 
That little brass fitting is exactly what I am looking for, where did you source it? 

I am a cinematographer and an ex-redrock micro user. I have heard good things about the Jag products.


----------



## jehu (Oct 28, 2012)

zapyourrideguy said:


> Very cool van Jehu
> That little brass fitting is exactly what I am looking for, where did you source it?
> 
> I am a cinematographer and an ex-redrock micro user. I have heard good things about the Jag products.


Here you go: http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/cart/DetailsList.cfm?ID=113611755

RedRock? those guys were not very nice to us coming up, everyone else in the scene played nice.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

jehu said:


> Here you go: http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/cart/DetailsList.cfm?ID=113611755
> 
> RedRock? those guys were not very nice to us coming up, everyone else in the scene played nice.


 So did you end up using the 1/8 npt directly in the tee with a couple threads engaged Jehu? 

How is the setup working since hpevs adjusted things? 

I'm thinking I might do like Brian and have fairly high regen on the throttle, and add more with brake input.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

tomofreno said:


> So did you end up using the 1/8 npt directly in the tee with a couple threads engaged Jehu?
> 
> How is the setup working since hpevs adjusted things?
> 
> I'm thinking I might do like Brian and have fairly high regen on the throttle, and add more with brake input.


I ended up removing a piece of brake line between master cylinder and tee.
I took the piece to hoses and fittings store and they made up two lines out of this easily bendable brake line with the 10-.1 honda fittings on the ends and 1/8 NPT on other ends along with a tee that the transducer threads into. I just formed it into place and it works great. I ordered a 500 psi transducer and was a little worried it was too low but it works perfect for me and anybody can drive the car. I will say I don't think I am gaining much range from regen. still have yet to test. I dont think throttle release regen will do you any favors in terms of range. I think its all about the coast. Could be wrong.
Very happy with the car.


----------



## scooter (Mar 14, 2014)

Ivansgarage said:


> I think this is the better solution for regen, totally adjustable and on or off.
> He has a pb6 box mounted on the steering column.
> 
> There is is also different thumb throttles 0-5K that would work well.
> ...


 That is a very bad idea and should not be suggested for anybody looking for a way to install a regeneration control. Additionally, its illegal in CA and most other states. Regen should either be with throttle off, like Tesla, or the first half of the brake travel using a pot not a transducer. The transducer allows for little or no neutral adjustment. The pot allows for full adjustment.


----------



## scooter (Mar 14, 2014)

Ivansgarage said:


> "That is a very bad idea................."
> 
> sure you know what you are talking about??
> 
> You know that we are Throttle Off and then full adjustment with a POT on the steering column.


 Since I am in law enforcement, I believe I know more about DMV laws than you. You cannot have a device on the steering column or anywhere else where a hand is required to use for the braking or acceleration of a automobile, motorcycles and scooters etc not included. The exception is a approved device for handicapped people. Also, you should not have a designed conversion that is so different than a regular car that someone cannot get into and operate without a training session from the owner. You should design a conversion so that it is as close as possible to a production car. I can see that you do not understand that. Suggest you NOT continue to provide unsafe suggested designs to those who may not understand the safety factor involved.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

> The transducer allows for little or no neutral adjustment.


Not so. A transducer works on pressure. More pressure creates more resistance and that change is used by the controller. It is used in conjunction with throttle off regen and works perfectly with the first part of the brake pedal throw. The HPEVS software for the curtis controller will work with the transducer just fine. Others? I would not. Those I would stick with high quality automotive potentiometers. Not the cheap Curtis PB Pots. Im going to use the transducer when I put in my AC-35. I am going to use both throttle off and transducer. 

Pete


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am planning on putting in a 4th pedal on the far left for regen. It will be able to activate the brake lights when depressed. I'm not expecting to apply the regen and throttle at the same time, but I would hope the controller would be able to handle that if it were to accidentally happen. Around here, most of my driving will be: accelerate, coast, accelerate, coast, regen, brake.

I'm pretty sure I saw an ad for the new Cadillac that has regen on the steering column as well as the brake pedal though...

The transducer is the more 'professional' solution, as long as your brakes have some play in the first few centimeters of depressing the pedal and there is a simple guide for how to install it. I would also like to have seen a regen LED light come on.


----------

